# Melbourne - pet friendly?



## Funkhouser (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking to relocate to Melbourne from the UK and wondered how easy it is to find rental accomodation which allows pets.

The beast in question is a 3 yr old Ragdoll cat which lives indoors so would be ok in an apartment. We are looking for something fairly central with good public transport as my wife doesn't drive.

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd reckon you'll be restricting your options considerably as many landlords/agents will not want tenants with cats, especially for apartments .


----------

